# Cypripediums in Denmark



## BoDK (May 8, 2008)

Hi

Just want to share some Cyps. with you. I grow all my orchids outside in Denmark. Pictures taken yesterday of Cypripedium fasciolatum.

/Bo


----------



## BoDK (May 8, 2008)

*Cypripedium palangshanense*

A nice little one...


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2008)

very nice


----------



## paphioland (May 8, 2008)

very cool. thanks


----------



## paphjoint (May 8, 2008)

Hej Bo 
Very nice !!
Meget flot


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

Those are wonderful!

Joanne


----------



## rdlsreno (May 9, 2008)

Very interesting plant!!

Ramon


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 9, 2008)

Very nice plants and flowers! How do you grow Cyp palangshanense?

Ron


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2008)

Splendid fasciolatum!


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2008)

Neat both of them...


----------



## BoDK (May 13, 2008)

*More Cyp.'s*

Hi 

Thanks for the nice replies. 
Here is a little more from my garden.

/Bo


----------



## BoDK (May 13, 2008)

*More Cyp.'s*

More from this morning....

/Bo


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2008)

Those are amazing clumps!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2008)

I'm breathless and I'll try to not be SO envious...


----------



## Candace (May 13, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## BoDK (Jun 16, 2008)

Some more Cyp.'s....

/Bo


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice but I'm wondering, outside like that whatr keeps them from being cross-polinated?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

The yatabeanum is Splendid!!!!!!!! Where did you buy them from???? Your garden is for exhibitional purposes!!!!! PErfectly arranged and managed...


----------



## BoDK (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the comments. 
The yatabeanum is a clone their have been grown in Denmark for a lot of years. I have had it for 8-10 years. 

It is running into the Rhodo.'s and 4-5 years later it is on the other side. Nice a funny plant, easy to grow. If the winter is without freezing it might not bloom that year.... 

Please fell free to come by, if you are in Denmark....
:wink:

/Bo


----------

